# what songs do you sing to your dog?



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm just curious.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

We like to sing hanzel und gretyl's more german than german to our dogs, what does the fox say, you are my sunshine, and the inspector gadget theme song, with nicknames added in at various appropriate intervals.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Pro tip: dogs are more into dancing


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

You ain't nothing but a hound dog!!lol Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Ballroom or hip hop?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I sing Poo songs! 

Like, 

We're Gonna Go Poo Poo Poo
How about You You You
You can Poo Too Too Too 
We're Gonna go Poo.

We're all going to Poo Tomorrow, 
Poo Tomorrow, Poo Tomorrow
We're all going to Poo Tomorrow, 
Then we can play all day! 

Or on Sundays:

There is Poo...
There is Poo oo ooo
Early each morning there's Poo oo oo oo
Suddenly, Silently we all do poopie
Poopie for me and for you.

When feeling patriotic,
Oh say can you see, 
By the dawn's early light
All the poop that was made
Through the cold and dark night. 

In the spotlight's soft glare
Though we might smell it in air 
It's hard to find 
All the lumps that lay there...

At Christmas time:
Over in the yard little pup, 
Do You see what I see?
Over all the yard little pup, 
Do you see what I see?

A turd, a turd, laying on the earth
We will pick it up with the dirt, 
We will pick it up with the dirt.

Out there in the night, Little Pup
Do you smell what I smell?
Filling all the air, Little Pup, 
Do you smell what I smell?

A turd, A turd smelling up the air
We will get it right out of there
We will get it right out of there. 

Over in the field, Little Pup
Do you know what I know?
Over in my field, Little Pup
Do you know what I know?

A turd, a turd, Up beneath the trees
It will bring us flies and disease, 
It will bring us Flies and Disease.

Actually, I sing lots of poo songs. And the dogs do not make fun of me. It is a lot better than cursing and feeling all irritable when the chips fly.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I sing the dinner song-"Who Wants Dinner?" and the teeth brushing song. I used to sing "Puppy heads" to the tune of Spider Man but that was for my previous dogs and doesn't apply to my current two. It went,"Puppyheads, puppyheads friendly neighborhood puppy heads. They don't bark, they don't bite and they never ever fight. Look out here come the puppy heads."

I don't know why I share these things.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Anything by Queen baby,

Oh and this little gem, warning to not click link if you do not appreciate a terrible songs and swearing...This is Tys song because he goes after anything lol 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liZm1im2erU


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Skadi likes Portishead. Give me a reason to love you... Give me a reason to be... A wolfbat. I just wanna be a wolfbat...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sing? I only sing on All Hallows Eve. It's the only day appropriate to raising the dead.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

I sing whatever is on my mind at the time.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol misslesleedavis!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

This is kinda funny --- because I have done this for about 6 - 7 years with Nelson's Valor ... JRT ..

"Crazy", by Patzy Cline.. 




 
His fav ... ^^^

"The theme song from; "Bonanza." 




 
:blush: csg ~~


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I sing Crazy. 

Only during football season though. 

It's usually Crazy, Crazy for being a Browns' Fan...


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Patsy Cline is a good choice!

Apsel gets everything from Since I've been Loving you to M.A.A.D. City


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When we are out at the lease with both boys, and we are walking along the heavily wooded game trails I sing, "Don't Fear the Reaper". 

*cow bell* La la la la la.........baby take my hand....don't fear the reaper....

I just never sing it the way it was recorded......


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

*This is Skadi's theme song*


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Started singing songs from frozen!!! Hehehe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

There is swearing in Skadi's theme song, which is appropriately enough " pretty little psycho" by Porcelain Black- just a warning


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I sing songs that I make up for Rocco: Good Puppy, Ay Que Lindo. Hubby sings the My Buddy song to him but substitutes "buddy" with "puppy". It's really quite cute. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

You mean what songs does your dog sing to you....

Mine does a wicked imitation of Elvis's Hound Dog.....replete with serious pelvis gyrations....

SuperG


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I sing 'Lola by The Kinks' to Lola

and Harry, I just call him Harry High Pants!


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

I sing them "Brown Eyed Girl" by Van Morrison

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do sing them, You are so beautiful. 

And I sing them Bob Dylan, Jim Croche, and Weird Al songs. 

Sometimes I feel sorry for my neighbors. 

There are worse things than dogs barking.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> I sing 'Lola by The Kinks' to Lola
> 
> 
> 
> and Harry, I just call him Harry High Pants!



Well I'm not dumb but I can't understand
Why she walked liked a woman but talked like a man oh my Lola


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Warpigs to amp them up before the jog...although who am I kidding warpigs is just an excuse for me to listen to loud music in the kitchen at 7am.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

That reminds me of; Metallica and Ozzy. X - rated video . Huge Metallica fan and it starts to rock hard at the 2:20 mark ...


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

We sing a variation of the COPs theme song.
Bad dog, bad dog
What are you going to do
When they come for you
( We only do this when we are just messing around with Gypsy.)
Also, Gypsy is no country music fan. It makes her sleepy.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Since our kids gave our cat his own song, we had to have one for our new dog as well. Cat song goes:

Joey Joey, the wonder cat
I'm so glad you're not a rat...or a bat
But just our big fat silly cat!

So now Samson's song has the same tune and goes:

Samson Samson the warrior dog
You don't even have a blog (only Disney parents know what this means...show called "dog with a blog"
You are so great and sleep in a crate!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> Well I'm not dumb but I can't understand
> Why she walked liked a woman but talked like a man oh my Lola
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



LOL, thank goodness she does walk like woman and barks like a whiney little girl!


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I used to make up songs for my last GSD... it was called Bunny Ears and bear hair. Don't ask.

This little guy, the poor thing, has to listen to my version of Ice, Ice Baby... only I say.. Geist, Geist Baby...

Yep... I'm going to the funny farm.. where life is beautiful all the time!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol dead puppies arnt much fun, my puppy died last fall..hes still roting in the hall dead puppies arnt much fun, mama said puppies days are thru then she threw him in the stew dead puppies arnt much fun. 
Dr.Demento song from gods knows when, lol im surprised no one brought up that little gem lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Still singing part of the old "Wooly Bully" song from the 60's to Hans right before I give him a bully stick.

Not sure if it's the prospect of getting a bully stick that makes him go around in circles or my horrible singing... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Every morning I sing to the tune of Happy Birthday

Good morning to you
You live in a shoe
You look like a "Buggy" ( Wolfie's nickname)
And you Smell like one too

Every morning when I wake up, Wolfie runs to the kitchen, sits down with his ears all the way back, and waits for his good morning song. LOL


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Every morning I sing to the tune of Happy Birthday
> 
> Good morning to you
> You live in a shoe
> ...


I am getting a mental picture of your routine- how cute. 

We also have a silly morning routine, although it doesn't involve singing.

He is crated at night. I walk in the room and say, rather dramatically, OMG! What a beeg poppy (big puppy).

WHERE did you come from?

I asked for a wee poppy and got a BEEG poppy (yes, my accent is horrible)

This tends to crack my hubby up and Hans simply does the head tilt thing. Probably a good thing he can't talk...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I am getting a mental picture of your routine- how cute.
> 
> We also have a silly morning routine, although it doesn't involve singing.
> 
> ...


LOL! Beeg poppy reminds me of David Ortiz ( aka Big Papi) of the Boston Red Sox


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

we make our own! 

nanan nanna nananana ZEUSIE! (batman)

Our duet: 

Whos best boy? Whos best boy? 
Puppy puppy puppy pups! 

Whos best boy? Whos best boy? 
Puppy puppy puppy pups! 

bahaha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I sing everyday, multiple times a day to my dogs, I sing everything from Elton John to Lady Gaga to Rob Zombie to Beyonce to Billy Joel to Taylor Swift to Avenged Sevenfold to Rasheeda. 

I sing this to Draco "Pup! Pup! Pitty Pup, Pitty, Pitty, Pup Pup, Pup, Pitty Pup!" :crazy:

I sing this to Sin "Sinister Black Boy, he's big and he's black and he's my boyyyyy, my big black boy!"

I do sing a specific song to my cats. Chaos, Mayhem and Wicked are all calico cats so I sing to them "My 3 calicos, my 3 calicos, my 3 calicos, THEY'RE CALICOS!" :laugh: I sing this to my Ragdoll kitten named Monster "Oh hi kit ten! My kit ten! Mean kit ten! Evil kit ten!" :laugh:


----------



## Brighteyes (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't. The howling is TERRIBLE. Not hers, mine.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I sing everyday, multiple times a day to my dogs, I sing everything from Elton John to Lady Gaga to Rob Zombie to Beyonce to Billy Joel to Taylor Swift to Avenged Sevenfold to Rasheeda.
> 
> I sing this to Draco "Pup! Pup! Pitty Pup, Pitty, Pitty, Pup Pup, Pup, Pitty Pup!" :crazy:
> 
> ...


I love your personalized songs thank you for sharing them with us made me smile real big 

Also I feel like due to the variety of your song choices you are going to have some incredibly cultured young fuz-men there


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Heigh ho, heigh ho, it's off to work we go, we smell like feet we want some meat heigh ho, heigh ho... That was my husband's song to the dogs this morning


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Since all my dogs enjoyed looking out the front window.... I sing, "How Much is that Doggie in the Window?" To Annie, my GSD, I sang a lot of the songs from my college recitals - in German of course. I think she enjoyed Brahms. To Natty Boh, the hound mix, I sing, "Do Your Ears Hang Low?"


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

"Ain't nobody dope as me, I smell so fresh, so clean..so fresh and so clean, clean..." after I towel her off, before coming inside from the park.

Also the R Kelly spoof song: "We're gonna go pee-pee, we're gonna go poo-poo, we're gonna go pee-pee, we're gonna go doo-doo." when we go to, well, you know. 

When we're in the car by ourselves, I'll sing to her whatever's playing on the radio. She still has a bit of car anxiety and that seems to calm her down. 

Sometimes, I'll do a little dance to go with the song. The pup looks at me like I should be institutionalized


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jasmine's nickname is meme

Me me me me me me me, jasmine is a fluffy puppy, she's so cute and cudddly, she's the bestest shep in the whole wide world. The melody is some sort of Fourth of July song. 

The rubber ducky song:
German shepherd you're the one, you make puppy time lots of fun, little me mes


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

DellaWrangler said:


> "Ain't nobody dope as me, I smell so fresh, so clean..so fresh and so clean, clean..." after I towel her off, before coming inside from the park.
> LOL


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This morning i sang Roxanne to all 3 of them while wearing my pj's and steam cleaning the floor.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Last night I was singing... Dirty deeds, done dirt cheap.. For some strange reason


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Renagade by Styx.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was singing, You Are So Beautiful to my girls today, and then a couple of them started barking at the neighbor's yard. Uhg! I think I had an audience.

Glad I wasn't singing, "You're a Bitch Girl."


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't sing songs with words to my dogs but I do hum a soft made-up wordless tune every once in a while as I pet them.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

I will usually sing any random thing or even just sing about whatever I'm doing. But with both puppies I have done "hungry hungry puppy" to the tune of hungry hungry hippos (remember that?). 

I am a musician and a song writer so I'm always singing about something to them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

My dogs actually enjoy me singing in the shower...they come in and stick their noses in the curtain and i can hear their tails wagging


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Weird I know, but I sing Blurred Lines to Tucker and change "you're a good girl" to "you're a good dog." 

You wanna get nasty
Go 'head get at me

Ok now he was close, tried to domesticate ya
But you're an animal, baby its in your nature
Just let me liberate you, you dont need no papers, that man is not your maker...

When it comes on the radio now he "sings" it with me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

belladonnalily said:


> weird i know, but i sing blurred lines to tucker and change "you're a good girl" to "you're a good dog."
> 
> you wanna get nasty
> go 'head get at me
> ...


lol


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

At least once a day I sing this song to my girls as they look up at me with such innocent faces:

"Bad girls bad girls, what ya gonna do? What ya gonna do when they come for you?"


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Heigh ho, heigh ho, it's off to work we go, we smell like feet we want some meat heigh ho, heigh ho... That was my husband's song to the dogs this morning


Okay, I really had to laugh at this one. Maybe because it reminds me of my girls....they do smell like pop corn feet!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For some reason, I have been singing, 

"Bad, Bad, Bad, Bad Babs,
You make me feel so good!" 

Only I don't have any other words.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

At bath time, in the tune of row row row your boat:

Wash wash wash the paw (or whatever is currently being washed), wash the puppy paw. wash wash wash wash wash the puppy paw. 

It calms them down. They hate bathtime lol. My 2 year old dodges all bathrooms for about 2 weeks after every bath. Then once she gets over it, it's time again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

horrible sounding songs sung to kids songs. Like _patchy puppy, puppy dog, youre a german but you arent a frog... sung to nick nack paddywhack.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeeeeva Las Vegas!

The End c:


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

any song that happens to be on with her around


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Im glad to see so many others sing songs to their dogs as well I'm a musician also so usually I just make up ridiculous songs on a whim to whatever we're doing. I have a 2 month old GSD named sable who likes to play viciously ill sing a little didy that starts off "sabeline why you gotta be so mean" I also have a 8yr old Australian Shepherd I literally sing to sleep & sing her calmly down out of asthma attacks.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I sing Me and You and a Dog named Blue.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

That lion king song that goes like this: one day when you are big n strong you will be the king
Only I change it to queen since my pup is a female

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

This is FUN! I love knowing I'm not the only one who does this. I sang 'How Much is that Doggie in the Window' so often to my guys that the parrot does it now. lol
I do have a little dog that named himself Muffin (I swear, I didn't) but I've modified the Muffin Man song for him You know, 'Do you know the Muffin Man, .......
He LOVES it. 

Willow and Treasure get 'Crazy Bitch' from Buck Cherry, but my BC HATES that song - go figure. He prefers the Bad Dog (Bad Boy) Cops theme song.


----------

